# Can't instal windows 10



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I own a Asus F3JP laptop computer with windows 8.1 installation.
When I tried to upgrade to windows 10, it shows a message regarding the graphic card (problems with ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1700 - see image) I click continue and it goes until the end but when reboot another error (0xC1900101 - 0x20017 error in SAFE_OS step error during boot - see image).

Any ideas to solve this situation?

Many thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your video card is not supported in Windows 10.

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...indows-8-driver-missing?forum=w8itprohardware


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

So I can't instal windows 10 because the video/graphic card?
Is there anything I can do to turn around this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Read the link in post *#2 *for a possible solution, or get newer video card.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry I didn't saw the link.
So I have to update the graphic card drivers to upgrade windows to w10?

Thanks!


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

My Graphic card is ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 but I search and download the drivers, but when I try to update I get the message that I already had the best software for that device.
My current version is 8.33.0.0 from 20/12/2006...

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What drivers did you install?? I thought you said Windows 10 would not install


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes currently on windows 8.1 but when I tried to upgrade I get those messages (please see screenshots).
spunk.funk suggest a link to upgrade the divers from the graphic card, but I can't install those driver.

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall the ATI driver and restart This Asus model laptop is not supported for Windows 10. Download the Vista driver for whatever version of Windows 10 you are trying to install (eg) 32 bit or 64 bit for your model ASUS USA save it to your desktop or wherever and Right click it and choose *Properties/Compatibility* and choose Vista compatibility.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

The file downloaded is a CAB file, with rightclick properties I can't see compability :ermm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The file is a .RAR file, unzip it with the free 7 Zip: Download extract the contents of the zipped file to your download location. Right click Setup.exe and choose Properties/Compatibility


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, I extract the file but can't find any setup.exe file...:sad:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> Ok, I extract the file but can't find any setup.exe file...:sad:


The file extension (.exe) may not be visible, in which case the file is just called "setup". If there's no such file and the one you downloaded is really a ".cab" file then you have the wrong download.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes the file downloaded is .cab one, this is what I do:
- go to Microsoft Update Catalog to internet explorer browser
- search for ATI Mobility Radeon X1700
- them I downloaded the latest version for windows 7 (there are two) but both are .cab without any setup file on it...

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If there is a .inf file in the extracted .Cab folder, then in the Device Manager, right click the ATI card device and choose Update Driver, Do not search, Browse it to the extracted .Cab folder to the .inf file. 
Or just follow the instructions in post #9 and download the Vista driver from the Asus page.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> Yes the file downloaded is .cab one, this is what I do:
> - go to  Microsoft Update Catalog to internet explorer browser
> - search for ATI Mobility Radeon X1700
> - them I downloaded the latest version for windows 7 (there are two) but both are .cab without any setup file on it...
> ...


Windows or Microsoft Update are NOT the best places to get drivers from, especially graphics drivers. I strongly recommend you get them from the Asus site and nowhere else.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, I went to asus website download the latest driver from Vista :whistling: I run the setup file and reboot, after that I check the graphic card driver version but no update was made...:banghead:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> Ok, I went to asus website download the latest driver from Vista :whistling: I run the setup file and reboot, after that I check the graphic card driver version but no update was made...:banghead:


Always uninstall the currently installed drivers before installing another version. In addition, stop Windows from searching for and installing drivers from Windows Update. To disable it, search "device installation settings" in control panel. For a more thorough removal of the existing driver, use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller, Google and download it).


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

I disable that function on "device installation settings" in control panel, uninstall the drives deleting the files, reboot run the setup and get again the high resolution but when checked the driver version it keep the same/old one. :huh:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Shelve the Vista (or Seven) driver installation for now and completely uninstall the current drivers. Use DDU (in safe mode) to clean up any residual files. Open device manager and confirm that the adapter is now using basic/standard vga drivers that come with Windows. The absence of the x1700 drivers could resolve the 0xC1900101 - 0x20017 error in SAFE_OS you're getting upon reboot and allow Windows 10 upgrade to continue.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

I managed to update finaly the graphic card for a more recent version, give a try to install windows 10 again, but no luck I still get the error: 0xC1900101 - 0x20017 error in SAFE_OS


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> I managed to update finaly the graphic card for a more recent version, give a try to install windows 10 again, but no luck I still get the error: 0xC1900101 - 0x20017 error in SAFE_OS


Did you even see my previous reply?



Stancestans said:


> Shelve the Vista (or Seven) driver installation for now and completely uninstall the current drivers. Use DDU (in safe mode) to clean up any residual files. Open device manager and confirm that the adapter is now using basic/standard vga drivers that come with Windows. The absence of the x1700 drivers could resolve the 0xC1900101 - 0x20017 error in SAFE_OS you're getting upon reboot and allow Windows 10 upgrade to continue.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry I didn't understand at the first time.
I had remove DDU in safe mode all the graphic drivers, and checked that the one in use is from microsoft. I run the windows 10 intallation from the usd pen, but the final result was the same, again the same error...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If you haven't already, make a system backup image (preferably on an external drive) of your current installation (Windows 8.1) using a backup software of your choice (I use AIOMEI Backupper, but there are many others such as EASESU ToDo Backup etc) and create a rescue/boot CD of the same utility that you'll choose to use. 

I believe your Windows 8.1 is a retail copy and you have the product key handy, which you can use to activate Windows 10, so boot off the USB pen drive and start Windows 10 setup from there as if to perform a clean installation. Do you encounter an error even before setup starts?


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I have a clone disk from my hard drive, so you suggest to boot from the usb windows pen and run it for a clean install?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> Hi, I have a clone disk from my hard drive, so you suggest to boot from the usb windows pen and run it for a clean install?


Yes, boot off of it as if to perform a clean installation. I have seen reports of Windows 10 setup not even starting on your specific model, due to compatibility issues and it throws up a blue screen error and restarts. Since you have a clone of the hard drive, perform a clean install or attempt to and see how far it goes without error.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, I here's what happen:
- I change the bios setup to boot from the usb
- after save and exit, the line "press any key to boot from usb" appears 
- I hit space and the blue windows logo appears on the middle of the screen and the little circular spots under
- after a few seconds the pc just turns off
- I turn on the pc again this time didn't boot from usb 
- and get again in to window 8 with a windows whit this message:
"it was not possible to load 'MOM.Implemenatiom,Version=2.0.03693.42531, Culture=neutral, PublicKey Token=90ba9c70f846762e' or one of their dependency. The system could not find the specific file"


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you tried backing up with--- Macrium Reflect Free

& the Media Creation Tool for Windows 10---

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

I downloaded the 10 ISO & extracted it to a usb & clicked on the setup.exe in it & it installed nicely. 

I think you are making this upgrade more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> Have you tried backing up with--- Macrium Reflect Free
> 
> & the Media Creation Tool for Windows 10---
> 
> ...


You do not have the same computer as OP does. Theirs is NOT Windows 10 compatible or officially supported, so these problems are not surprising at all. It's going to be a hassle to forcefully get Windows 10 on it and if it is somewhat done, there's no telling how many problems will arise as a result. OP's particular model has known incompatibility issues with 10, so it's unwise to try and force 10 on it. I'd stick and be happy with 8.1 that they already have installed/backed up.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> You do not have the same computer as OP does. Theirs is NOT Windows 10 compatible or officially supported, so these problems are not surprising at all. It's going to be a hassle to forcefully get Windows 10 on it and if it is somewhat done, there's no telling how many problems will arise as a result. OP's particular model has known incompatibility issues with 10, so it's unwise to try and force 10 on it. I'd stick and be happy with 8.1 that they already have installed/backed up.



If their computer is not compatable with Windows 10 then they will not be able to install it.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I had Windows 8.1 Pro installed & used the MCT to install 10.

No problems.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> You do not have the same computer as OP does. Theirs is NOT Windows 10 compatible or officially supported, so these problems are not surprising at all. It's going to be a hassle to forcefully get Windows 10 on it and if it is somewhat done, there's no telling how many problems will arise as a result. OP's particular model has known incompatibility issues with 10, so it's unwise to try and force 10 on it. I'd stick and be happy with 8.1 that they already have installed/backed up.


Hi, well it seems that there no other way...
Do you recommend any transformation pack for windows 8?
Do you know this one:
Windows 10 Transformation Pack 6.0 – Theme My PC

Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> Do you recommend any transformation pack for windows 8?
> Do you know this one:
> Windows 10 Transformation Pack 6.0 – Theme My PC
> 
> Thanks


No I don't. I had a shot at transformation packs with Vista Inspirat and 7TP, but they proved quite troublesome to get rid of and revert the changes they made to system resource files, not to mention a noticeable drop in performance as the resultant cost (although systems are a lot more powerful and not strained of resources now than back then). Since then I've never bothered with them, so it is no surprise that I'm hearing of Windows 10 Transformation Pack 6.0 just now. I expected the existence of one, but that's the most I cared for the subject. Over the years my interests have become less and less focused on customizing the look and feel of Windows and more on just using it.

It's best that you keep a current backup of your system just before exploring options like transformation packs. The one you linked above looks polished and in active development, so issues are dully getting fixed which is a good thing.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

To be honest what I miss the most on windows 8 is the start button, and this transformation pack could solve this, but as the laptop is old I'm afraid it can became more slower.
Is there any way to get back the start button on windows 8?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> To be honest what I miss the most on windows 8 is the start button, and this transformation pack could solve this, but as the laptop is old I'm afraid it can became more slower.
> Is there any way to get back the start button on windows 8?


There are several Start menu replacements, some free others not, but I use Classic Shell Start Menu which is free and downloadable from here Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements

Note that the installer contains other items as well, but you're only interested in the Start menu, so uncheck all the other components. You can also leave the updater selected for automatic updating of Classic Start Menu. I've attached an XML export of my settings if you want a quick setup of the many configuration options available (I don't have the patience of setting up Classic Shell Start for each installation I make).


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Just install and use your xml file and looks pretty good, thank you.
Is there any quick solution to go directly to desktop after booting?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

2cv said:


> Just install and use your xml file and looks pretty good, thank you.
> Is there any quick solution to go directly to desktop after booting?


Classic Shell Start Menu already does that. It bypasses the Metro start screen and loads straight to desktop at startup. The XML file I attached has that setting enabled (it is enabled by default in Classic Shell Start). Reboot your computer and see if doesn't load straight to desktop.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Classic Shell menu---

(It works on 10 too)---


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> Classic Shell menu---
> 
> (It works on 10 too)---


At this point we've pretty much established that 10 is a no go for OP's computer.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> At this point we've pretty much established that 10 is a no go for OP's computer.


Time to buy a new computer. 

Maybe $1000 at Walmart.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> Classic Shell Start Menu already does that. It bypasses the Metro start screen and loads straight to desktop at startup. The XML file I attached has that setting enabled (it is enabled by default in Classic Shell Start). Reboot your computer and see if doesn't load straight to desktop.


Yeah it works fine. Thank you so much for your help and patience :thumb:


----------

